# GM Powertrain Executive Skeptical of Plug-In Vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Conservative Mark Modica discovers what we already knew, gasoline and diesel fuels deliver more energy for its weight than lithium batteries.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

lol - better batteries.

Someone has Einstein on their staff...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> lol - better batteries.
> 
> Someone has Einstein on their staff...


What is the point of continually pointing out the obvious? I have never in my life seen such a witch hunt over new technology.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> What is the point of continually pointing out the obvious?


The guy in the article, or me pointing out that he's pointing out the obvious? 

I think it is that people are truly terrified that the oil might suddenly stop and the world will end, while at the same time fascinated that there might be life after oil. They aren't far wrong; however when evaluating it as "how vulnerable are we" it's interesting that EVs are probably MORE susceptible to EMP than ICE vehicles - so on a global scale we're actually running towards greater vulnerability...



> I have never in my life seen such a witch hunt over new technology.


You are young, give it time.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, definitely the guy in the article. With new cars I think pretty much all of them are susceptible to emp. At least on electric we can make our own fuel after the apocalypse.


----------

